#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-07
<kjcole> Anyone available for a bit of A/V conference system testing?
<maco> kjcole: what happened to your gallaudet email addy? it keeps bouncing at me
<kjcole> which one?  gri.gallaudet.edu  has been dead for about a year.
<kjcole> (Years ago, I set up a web/email/mailman/database/kitchen sink server.  Over time, filtering spam and maintaining it became a pain, until finally a thunderstorm spiked the campus bad and blew out several computers
<kjcole> including gri.gallaudet.edu.  While I resurrected it as an Ubuntu machine (it was Red Hat), I never reconfigured e-mail, since it was such a pain to get working the first time.
<maco> yeah thats the one
<maco> i tried to include you on a thread about foss conferences & hoh/deafness after OLF last year in september and it was bouncing
<maco> didnt know your other gallaudet email address
<maco> kjcole: i think we should put our meetups on meetup.com
<maco> kjcole: right now all that shows up searching for ubuntu in the area on there is a charity group
<maco> and maybe we'd get some new blood if people could find us that way
<maco> kjcole: oh. i see... meetup charges $12/mo for group organizers
<kjcole> Sorry I stepped out.  Really what we need is an organizer -- meetup or otherwise, and I'm not it.  I was just the slowest to step backwards when volunteers were asked for.
<kjcole> Well. Time for me to run.  Ta-ta.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-11
<dtchen> ping re ToI this afternoon
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-12
<kjcole> So... Merge has again been dabbling in the Dark Side of the Force, and while traveling picked up some motion detector camera system in some back alley of Bangladesh.
<kjcole> It's the kind of crap-tastic software that one expects is riddled with viruses, etc.  But having expressed my distain / concern, I'm still trying to help.
<kjcole> It CLAIMS to broadcast on ports 5060, 5061 and 5062.  (I forget the specifics of which port does which.)  And also 80.  What it puts out on 80 appears to be HTML sans header that identifies it as such.
<kjcole> I forget the best way to see the headers.  Micro$oft Aiiieeeee! recognizes the data as HTML and displays it as correctly as possible, but other browsers just give me raw "view source" views of the HTML.
<kjcole> Thoughts?
<kjcole> (Minimizing this window...)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-06-06
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-06-10
<swift110> sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2020-06-01
<dadsheadcase> o/
